# New member...  Old bike!



## dasberger (Nov 1, 2019)

Hello all!

New member here and excited to become a part of the CABE community.  A brief background...  I'm in my early forties and live in Atlanta where I am a renovator and homebuilder specializing in Tudor homes from the 1920's.  A labor of love for sure!  I have been collecting and restoring Mid Century Modern furniture as well as Vintage Fender and Martin guitars for some time.  I love the thrill of the hunt and seeing these objects being brought back to live another day.  I've rescued some amazing pieces from the trash heap for sure.  Which brings me to CABE....

About five years ago my dad (being obsessed with auctions)  heard they were auctioning all the "Flair" off the walls of an old T.G.I Fridays...  you know the place with the loaded tater skins... yeah that one.  Well anyway it turns out whoever picked for Friday's all those years ago had a pretty good eye!  We
ended up with some great stuff from that auction and among the spoils was the bike that brings me here...  Since that day the bike has been a wall hanger in our office and I knew one day I would get around to giving it some love.  We knew it was a cool bike and after going down the rabbit hole here on CABE I'm amazed it came off the wall of a Friday's.

Well, the time has come to give it some love!  It's missing a few parts which I'm hoping someone has laying around and I'm open to suggestions as how to proceed with this one.  I know there are at least a few opinions here but I would like to get this one riding again.  I know there are purists who will say leave it as is but I don't think it's particularly historically significant and I'm of the opinion that relics of the past can be a bridge to the future...  Just look at the resurgence of cycling in our cities!  With that in mind I feel this bike should live to roll again!

Thanks in advance for all of the great info!  And I welcome any insight on this bike.  Enjoy the pics...

Josh

1916  Iver Johnson Roadster  Serial # 261198

On the surface I'm looking for a left crank arm and either a left pedal or set of pedals...  looks like they pulled it off so it would sit against the wall at TGIFridays.  I'm sure as I get into there will be other parts I need.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE from another Georgia guy! Cool bike. The downside to these 28" bikes is the cost of a rideable wheelset which will probably be at least $500 no matter which way you go. Place a wanted ad in the Parts Wanted section for the other stuff. A few hardcore Iver guys here so i expect someone has the parts. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Nov 2, 2019)

Welcome and enjoy !!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 2, 2019)

Does the 3rd to last picture show holes in the dirt?
There may be economy options for rolling wheels - such as modern 700 (i.e., 622 mm) parts under $200-, (even 3-speed).
The hard parts may be the special cranks.
Although not a purist, I vote for removing the non-original drywall screws (as shown in the 5th picture), and maybe the front basket.


----------



## KansasJack (Nov 2, 2019)

Look online for a 700c single speed, coaster brake wheel set. There’s a new one on eBay now for $179 and it has front and back wheels. That’s what I did with my old Iver Johnson. It had wooden wheels and I didn’t want to ride on them so I used a 700c wheel set instead.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 2, 2019)

Great bike. This will keep you busy on this site for awhile ! love the background you have too. Most here are into all things cool. Welcome and have fun.


----------



## stezell (Nov 2, 2019)

I like the color combination and welcome to thecabe. If you need an IJ dropstand and clip message me. 
Sean


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 2, 2019)

For a few extra hundred clams you can retain those wooden rims.
Robert Dean has 28” tubular replacement tires for $300-$350 in black, white and red. 
If I could save these rims you can save yours.




All it takes is time and patience. Lots of patience.
Here’s how I did it....









						TOC American cycle Co. Wasp | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

The wasp is on the right with the display rims off of the Century Marathon, left.      Here’s the front rim as found....   This is the front rim from the Wasp after a scrubbing and soak in hot water followed by an afternoon spent between two truck tool boxes in the 100 degree Texas heat. This...




					thecabe.com
				




Also I have a pair of used wood grips very similar to yours.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 2, 2019)

Welcome Josh!  You'll learn a lot from the folks here on the Cabe. Barry


----------



## dasberger (Nov 2, 2019)

Thanks for the warm welcome folks!  I'm going to start with just trying to clean it up a bit and see what I'm working with.  That dust has legs!  I've done some exploratory cleaning and I really think the years of sizzling fajita grease and dust have preserved the paint fairly well.  I will post some progress pics.  Either way I'm starting with the compressor and some penetrating oil.

[B]rusty_apache[/B]*... that's *some impressive* work!  Makes my rims look pretty good... *excepting* the *drywall* screw!*


----------



## dasberger (Nov 2, 2019)

rusty_apache said:


> For a few extra hundred clams you can retain those wooden rims.
> Robert Dean has 28” tubular replacement tires for $300-$350 in black, white and red.
> If I could save these rims you can save yours.
> View attachment 1089386
> ...


----------



## dasberger (Nov 2, 2019)

I'd be interest4ed in seeing those grips


----------



## Sven (Nov 3, 2019)

Welcome to the CABE. Very nice piece of history.


----------



## rusty_apache (Nov 3, 2019)

dasberger said:


> I'd be interest4ed in seeing those grips



They were on my 1901 Cleveland when I bought it. I don’t know how old they are but they have soul.


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 3, 2019)

Welcome Great bike! I might have what you looking for . I need some time to look through my mess.


----------



## dasberger (Nov 3, 2019)

rusty_apache said:


> They were on my 1901 Cleveland when I bought it. I don’t know how old they are but they have soul. View attachment 1089868



Those are cool!  Not sure what I'm gonna do about grips.  Going to start cleaning it this week and see how things progress


----------



## dasberger (Nov 3, 2019)

manuel rivera said:


> Welcome Great bike! I might have what you looking for . I need some time to look through my mess.



That sounds great! No hurry just let me know what you come across when you get a chance.  Thanks


----------



## stezell (Nov 17, 2019)

Josh I messaged you about the crank hardware. 
Sean


----------



## slcurts (Dec 1, 2019)

A relatively new option for 28" tires is tubular (aka single-tube aka sewups) 700c CX race tires. They can be stretched to fit the wood rims if you choose to keep those, and are cheaper and much lighter i.e. easier to ride than the Robert Dean tires. They can be tricky to search for because some sellers think tubular is a clincher that requires a tube, rather than a doughnut with an integral tube. I think this page shows correct search results: https://www.biketiresdirect.com/search/tubular-cross-tires


----------



## dasberger (Dec 1, 2019)

After cleaning the bike up a bit I noticed that both wheels have been drilled when some numbnuts hung it on the wall.  I could patch the holes but I still think their integrity is compromised.  I think the originals will remain as display only. 

Note Drywall Screw...





Ive managed to get a set of hubs that match the period and patina of my originals and I am going to get some wood clinchers.  Seems like the best choice for durability, look and tire selection.  I'm a pretty big guy and I'd hate to trash the originals!

Here's where I am thus far.  Looks like I finally have a crank arm on the way (thanks Sean) so should be getting close soon!


----------

